# Chester's final cube (17/17 multi bld WR)



## nlCuber22 (Jun 21, 2011)

His last cube, time was 53:09. Someone has more cubes on video, it might be Mitchell.


----------



## Maniac (Jun 21, 2011)

That is insane! Congradulations!


----------



## Julian (Jun 21, 2011)

Just saw on YouTube


----------



## blah (Jun 21, 2011)

Does anyone else have footage of my multi attempt? I have a 1 GB video of my last 11 cubes.

I've literally spent the last eleven hours toying around with this stupid .mov file. Compressed it about 20 times 20 different ways. Each time takes about 30 minutes. Each time something stupid happens. First of all it plays upside down in VLC. (It plays fine in QuickTime.) After I convert/compress it to .avi, it plays upside down in every player I have. I import it into Windows Movie Maker to make it upright, that worked fine, but when I publish it, it's squished down to the bottom half of the screen, the top half is just green.

I'm done. I've never been more frustrated.

Any experts on large upside down video files?


----------



## Forte (Jun 21, 2011)

chesterrrrrrr <3


----------



## CuberMan (Jun 21, 2011)

Congrats! Iril the former WR will try to beat this in his next comp (Indonesian Open)...


----------



## JLarsen (Jun 21, 2011)

So awesome. Have you ever done more cubes? How did that feeling compare to getting your first BLD success. Mine was like absolute euphoria. =P


----------



## insane569 (Jun 21, 2011)

amazing
the first time i heard about this i was showing my cousin the records and noticed the MBLD changed and i saw it was chester
congrats on the WR


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 21, 2011)

It's fun to get to see Chester's reaction - I was probably the only one there who didn't get to see it. Awesome, Chester!

And sorry, I know next to nothing about video files, but I hope you can find someone who can help.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 21, 2011)

blah said:


> Does anyone else have footage of my multi attempt? I have a 1 GB video of my last 11 cubes.
> 
> I've literally spent the last eleven hours toying around with this stupid .mov file. Compressed it about 20 times 20 different ways. Each time takes about 30 minutes. Each time something stupid happens. First of all it plays upside down in VLC. (It plays fine in QuickTime.) After I convert/compress it to .avi, it plays upside down in every player I have. I import it into Windows Movie Maker to make it upright, that worked fine, but when I publish it, it's squished down to the bottom half of the screen, the top half is just green.
> 
> ...


 
What Movie Maker version are you using? I use Live Movie Maker and it works fine with HD video upside down from my iPod. I have problems with the old version of Movie Maker, try downloading the new version if you are on Vista or 7.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jun 21, 2011)

Mike, it's so unfortunate you couldn't see it. I was thinking about it the whole time, watching his progress and seeing how you were probably still going to be solving when he finished  Pyraminx was stalled so hard due to Chester 

Chester, I know nothing about the files either, but I could always try to toy with it when I get the time, if you feel like sending me the file.


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 21, 2011)

Chester that is awesome


----------



## iRiLLL (Jun 21, 2011)

congrats chester.....





CuberMan said:


> Congrats! Iril the former WR will try to beat this in his next comp (Indonesian Open)...


jgn asal ngmong lha... kpn gw blng kek bgini...
-.-a


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jun 21, 2011)

blah said:


> Does anyone else have footage of my multi attempt? I have a 1 GB video of my last 11 cubes.
> 
> I've literally spent the last eleven hours toying around with this stupid .mov file. Compressed it about 20 times 20 different ways. Each time takes about 30 minutes. Each time something stupid happens. First of all it plays upside down in VLC. (It plays fine in QuickTime.) After I convert/compress it to .avi, it plays upside down in every player I have. I import it into Windows Movie Maker to make it upright, that worked fine, but when I publish it, it's squished down to the bottom half of the screen, the top half is just green.
> 
> ...


 
Can you upload the original source, I can try to convert it in a way you want or maybe send you the proper side up AVI or MP4 file for this, try MediaCoder if uploading is a pain.

FileSonic seems like a good place to upload, I guess you need to split it though.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 21, 2011)

I like VirtualDub for simple avi-editing, and it has a "flip vertically" filter. Reducing the video resolution might make encoding faster (don't know what resolution you have/want). As codec, I like x264 which has great quality and also a "Veryfast" preset configuration. After installing both, open the avi with VirtualDub, add the flip video filter, select the codec for video compression (configure Veryfast if you want), and save to a new file.

Oh and congrats on the record


----------



## Chuck (Jun 21, 2011)

Congrats! :tu


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 21, 2011)

Again, awesome job!


----------



## Godmil (Jun 21, 2011)

Amazing!

(also +1 for VirtuaDub and an h.264 codec)


----------



## chris410 (Jun 22, 2011)

I just saw this! Congrats Chester! Incredible!


----------



## fagundes (Jun 30, 2011)

iril could do better (i hope)


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 30, 2011)

I think the words you're looking for are "Congratulations Chester! This was incredible!"


----------



## Godmil (Jun 30, 2011)

Yeah, we tend not to criticise peoples achievements in here... unless it's done ironically.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 30, 2011)

fagundes said:


> iril could do better (i hope)


 
I have no doubt he could. But so could Chester. If you assume linear increase in time per cube, he could have handled 19 in under an hour. And I'm sure the extra practice he got with this attempt is enough to compensate for the non-linearity of the increase in time. So I'm quite sure Chester could handle 19 right now (on a good day, anyway).


----------



## Johan444 (Jun 30, 2011)

Godmil said:


> Yeah, we tend not to criticise peoples achievements in here... unless it's done ironically.



Read: Obey the norm.


----------



## demma (Jun 30, 2011)

Congratulations, that's insane...
If you only want to convert de whole video I recomend you MPEG Streamclip. It's free and very easy to use, I can help you with the setup. Like Stefan said, x264 will be on of the best options.


----------



## chicken9290 (Jun 30, 2011)

Chester does work


----------

